# Beach Sand?



## N3wt (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey, I have a question that one of my friends asked me. I live on the beach in FL and he asked me if he could use beach sand straight from the beach and use it as a substrait in his freshwater tank because he doesn't have a lot of money to spend on aquarium sand.

I don't know much about substraits but I was wondering if beach sand has some weird saltwater bacteria in it that might kill freshwater fish. Or if anyone knows a cheep sandy type of material that is safe for freshwater aquariums.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Play sand or pool filter sand are quite cheap, readily available at major hardware stores (or pool supply stores), and commonly used in aquariums. Rinse very well, especially in the case of the former. You should be able to get enough for a fairly large aquarium for just a few bucks.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Most hardware stores will sell Play sand for very cheap. Clean it well and there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

It's more of a risk than I would take to save $10~20...


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I wouldn't advise using beach sand. There are various types of inexpensive sand available rom large hardware stores which would be safer to use..etc. 8)


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Agreed with just paying a few dollars for sand from a landscape store or Home Depot.

If you're set on the beach sand, I'd think the safest/easiest thing to do would be to bring it home, rinse it thoroughly, put it in a rubbermaid or trash can with a bleach/water combo for a couple of days (stirring periodically), rinse again, dechlorinate, and add to your tank.

Or just spent $6 for 50lbs of sand :thumb:


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Depending on local laws removing sand from a beach may be illegal. I don't think it would be any more harmful than playsand or any other natural substrate as long as it is cleaned. I wouldn't get sand that is moist though, I'd get it from higher up on the beach where it only gets wet when it rains.


----------

